
Ask HN: Best host for a one-page website? - nahcub
I have a single HTML page that I want to put online. What&#x27;s the best way to do so? I would like to keep it as cheap as possible.
======
ninjakeyboard
I'll echo: \- Github Pages

Also you can look at: \- [https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/) is
ad free and free

Then if you're willing to compromise a bit, these are easy and free:

\- Wordpress if you want to post an article. It'll put spam on your page
though.

\- Google sites is a good wiki style solution for posting a few things up with
a wysiwyg editor.

\- If you don't want it to be an html page, there is also google docs and
google drive so you can share an artifact.

~~~
IshKebab
I'm pretty sure Google Sites shut down many years ago (to new accounts).

~~~
ninjakeyboard
it's harder to access than I thought but it's still available - it's for
google business accounts though, so scratch that. I used it internally so
wasn't aware of the conditions.

~~~
Denzel
It's not just for google business accounts, they just made it even more
difficult to find for personal accounts. I ran into this about a week ago.

In GMail, click the tile icon > More > Even more from Google > scroll to Home
& Office > Sites. From there you can create Google Sites for personal use.

------
sinak
Github pages is a great way to go, you basically push to a branch called "gh-
pages" and a file in the root called CNAME with the domain and you're done.

[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

~~~
capsule_toy
I'm piggybacking off your comment, but has no one else had issues with github
pages and custom domain names? I put up a static site on github pages and
checked in a couple months later (it was a personal site that wasn't terribly
important) only to find that it was down. No changes in the source or
configuration. I moved the page pretty much immediately because I couldn't be
bothered to figure out what happened.

------
27182818284
You can do something with your own custom domain and dirt cheap rates with
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/)

You can deposit some money and if it doesn't get used, it just stays in the
account, rather than an automatic cost per month.

~~~
iamben
Seconded. Love NFS - happily coped with HN spikes as well, and cheap as chips,
especially for static content.

~~~
mjklin
I tried it a few years ago, and I had to use a specialized ftp program to
upload files. Do they have anything web-based now, like Cpanel?

~~~
jberryman
I've been with them for like a decade, and I don't think you've ever needed a
specialized program. Use whatever you'd normally use to copy files over ssh,
sftp, or ftp (but don't use ftp).

~~~
iamben
Yeah, this. They just use SFTP, which pretty much any program can do. Or just
SSH.

But nothing web based - there's a little learning curve, but the forum support
is fantastic.

------
elliottburris
I'm voting Amazon S3. Super cheap, scalable, and easy to set up & maintain

------
phliver
I haven't used this service in a VERY long time, but you can give
NearlyFreeSpeech.NET a shot. They offer free hosting.
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net)

~~~
threatofrain
I'm not sure they offer free hosting, at least not anywhere obvious on their
website. But they do offer a "pay what you use" model.

------
savanaly
I believe Github Pages is right for you. It is free.

[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

------
VoxPelli
My impression:

Free hosting: [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/) –
currently using for a couple of sites and it works very

Paid hosting: [https://divshot.com/](https://divshot.com/) – thinking of using
for some sites – mainly because I can get https on a custom domain there,
which I can't at GitHub Pages

~~~
g4k
Github pages supports SSL on custom domains through Cloudflare with full SSL.

------
unicornporn
Tumblr will probably work very well. HTML and CSS is fully customizable. You
don't need to form your "theme" in a blogish fashion. Connecting a domain is
free.

~~~
ams6110
Tumblr is blocked in a lot of places (schools, workplaces) because of all the
porn they host. So you'd likely _have_ to have your own domain.

------
daigoba66
Amazon S3 will cost you only pennies a month.

~~~
todd3834
This is the best option in my opinion. You can even take advantage of their
CDN if you prefer. Still pennies.

------
saukrates
[https://www.netlify.com/](https://www.netlify.com/)

1\. Sign Up 2\. Drag & Drop 3\. Done

------
krat0sprakhar
Checkout [http://surge.sh](http://surge.sh). Free, production grade CDN, easy-
peasy CLI integration, one command deploys.

~~~
rolandukor
Looks very interesting. How come its free?

~~~
ahazred8ta
TLDR they have a Freemium business model [http://surge.sh/help/why-is-surge-
free](http://surge.sh/help/why-is-surge-free)

------
fallenhitokiri
As others have mentioned AWS S3 is a good way to put a static page - not just
a one-page website but everything that does not require a server side language
- online. Additionally and IIRC without significantly increasing your bill you
can put AWS CloudFront in front of your S3 bucket and you get a CDN nearly for
free.

------
NeatoJn
You can use Dropbox for hosting. If you have got a "public" folder, copy the
HTML file into it and get a direct link.

or you can use some service like pancake (pancake.io, currently i am getting
503 error though, not sure whether it is permanently down),
my.droppages(my.droppages.com) etc.

------
fweespeech
Honestly a push CDN zone like Cloudfront or
[https://www.keycdn.com/pricing](https://www.keycdn.com/pricing) is what I'd
suggest. Its not _free_ but its pretty close. $1/month unless its super busy.

------
bartosaurus
Github pages are awesome, but I also encourage you to check out
[https://surge.sh/](https://surge.sh/)

------
jonnyrockit
Github pages works really well.

An example of a site running on it: [http://arthur-osx.com/](http://arthur-
osx.com/)

------
techload
[http://www.nosupportlinuxhosting.com](http://www.nosupportlinuxhosting.com)
$1/month

------
cpursley
I'm a big fan of divshot.io for this sort of thing. Easier to set up than the
other suggestions and they've got a free tier.

------
volent
Github pages : [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

------
nkh
My vote is for [http://www.squarespace.com](http://www.squarespace.com)

------
kentt
Openshift has free tier. It works similar to Heroku. The downside is that it
is likely overkill for a one page site.

------
epeus
Blogger and appengine both have ways to do this, depending on whether you
prefer a gui or a command line.

------
thekaleb
[https://divshot.com](https://divshot.com) seems reasonable

------
pki
free: github pages

cheap: static s3 index.html

------
daakus
GitHub pages + Cloudflare.

------
mandeepj
Google app engine. It is much cheaper than Amazon s3

------
nilmonibasak
Github pages or amazon S3

------
AquiGorka
surge.sh It couldn't be easier (plus free for now).

